# Critique on my mares



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Paint mare....short back, decent hip, looks like she's pigeon toed in the front. Back legs look good to me. Hard to tell much about her head/neck from the pics. Overall I like her much better than the QH mare who is very long with a crappy rear end (poor hip & croup, very posty back legs). QH's neck could be longer, decent shoulder, looks over at the knee too me. Neither one looks downhill to me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The paint is slightly pigeon toed as Bellasmom said. However, apart from that she has relatively good conformation.

As for the QH, slightly sickle-hocked and cowed out in the back feet. Sharp slope to the croup but a nice deep girth and good shoulder.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Both horses look like they have a short neck & back.
Both horses look like they need a trim and feet are not balanced,giving the appearance of the paint toeing in slightly on the front feet, QH toeing out on the hind feet.
Neither horse has enough muscle on the fore & hind arms for me.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree. I think the matter of the Paint toeing in is just a matter of needing a decent trim. The Paint needs her inside toes taken back, the QH needs her back toes shorter. All in all agreed, they do not look like balanced feet and they are due for a trim.
Both look like sturdy riding horses. Nice shorter backs, the Paint has the better rear end and looks decently balanced over all. The QH is a longer horse with shorter legs, her neck could be a little longer. I wouldn't say that either of them are build town hill and both are proportionate, pretty girls IMO


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Based on this image only.

Super hindquarters providing absolutely max
hind power. Long upright arm (Humerus) 
encouraging a forward stride and longer 
underline. Shorter cannons match deeper girth
match nicely adding stride strength. Well shaped
head. Certainly possesses ample potential 
based on these images.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Plenty of foundation QH features including
short cannons, stockier limbs, very deep girth
and strong/reasonable hind that has some 
slope. Strong muscle type. Good extra long 
shoulder blade. Long body which matches 
nicely with shorter and strong neck. One rear 
cannon not quite lining up 100% although 
the other appears OK and that may or may not be 
due to the stance on the day. 

Both of these certainly appear as western 
types ideally. The top one also comes with 
perhaps a touch of jumping ability although 
the appearance of the heavier body diminishes 
this somewhat. Two western goodies.


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

interesting color, i like


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Both are functionally a little downhill, with the stifle higher than the elbow. I don't like the sorrel particularly but I love the paint. That's based on shoulder and hindquarter angles, the paint's angles are much better for a functional, comfortable mount.

Wither to croup appears fairly level but that's not the only factor considered when we look at whether a horse is downhill or not. Both horses have a downwards slope to their backs from croup forwards, and this combined with the higher stifle and lower elbow create a functionally downhill horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Both of them are relatively level for stock horses, the paint a bit moreso than the QH. Both show good bone in their legs with good, solid, big feet.

I adore the conformation on your paint. Legs appear to be good and straight with wonderful hock and pastern angles. The front legs themselves don't appear to be turned in but there appears to be evidence of a slight pigeon toe on the hoof wear, though that may be caused by her movement alone. She has a wonderful wide base, both front and back. Great shoulder and hip angles, short back, nicely muscled topline. It's hard to guess her neck length, but it appears that it is proportional. I see a very athletic mare that has the potential for just about anything you would want to do.

The sorrel is less ideal but still not bad. She is very thick through her neck/chest with a relatively short neck. Her back is longer than ideal. Good angles on shoulder and hip though muscle mass doesn't match, she's lighter on her hind end. She is a bit over at the knee and, apparently, likes to stand camped under on the hind :wink:. Nice mare that, while likely not as athletic as the paint, should be able to do whatever you want with some work.

Her conformation is more typical of what you would see in a western working quality QH. It's really no wonder it's taken so much work to get her to collect like she should, she's just not built for it.


----------

